

Node.js job opportunity as a gist - chrissanz
http://csanz.posterous.com/we-r-hiring-nodejs

======
joshfinnie
well, since everything is in the comments, this could really be a gist of any
language... I have seen job opportunities written in code, and some are very
impressive. This one misses the mark. There is nothing to it, unfortunately.

